# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Τοστιερα seb q

## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας έχω την τοστιερα seb και ψάχνω για αντιστάσεις. Η κάτω αντίσταση έχει τέσσερις επαφές μάλλον επειδή τροφοδοτεί και την πάνω σωστά? Σας στέλνω φωτογραφία του serial no της τοστιερας σας ευχαριστώ πολύ καλό Πάσχα σε όλους. IMG_20210428_135522.jpgIMG_20210426_133053.jpg]PUB3784054019.jpeg επισυνάπτω και άλλη φωτογραφία

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Αλέξη  από  το  Περιστέρι  πήγαινε  στο  ΜΠΟΜΑΤ (αρχή  Σαρανταπόρου) και  πιστεύω  θα  βρεις, αλλιώς  Κουρλαμπάς  (Σιώκου & Λιοσίων)

----------


## alex20

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιες είναι οι αντιδράσεις οι κατάλληλες για αυτήν την τοστιερα? Το Μποματ δεν είχε ο κουρλαμπας μου ζήτησε τα volt το ταμπέλακι λέει 220v οι αντιδράσεις δεν λένε τα volt επάνω τι μπορεί να γίνει?

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Η  τοστιέρα σου  είναι 230Volt και οι  αντιστάσεις συνολικά  είναι 1700 watt= 2 Χ 850 watt (από  το  ταμπελάκι).

----------


## gep58

> ο κουρλαμπας μου ζήτησε τα volt το ταμπέλακι λέει 220v οι αντιδράσεις δεν λένε τα volt επάνω τι μπορεί να γίνει?


Εάν οι αντιστάσεις (πάνω και κάτω) συνδέονται εν σειρά είναι 110V η καθεμιά, ενώ αν συνδέονται παράλληλα είναι 220V. Σαν ισχύ πρέπει να είναι 850-900W η καθε μία

Για παράδειγμα στο λινκ φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν και οι 2 τάσεις/τύποι αντιστάσεων
https://www.diamantisparts.gr/%CE%BA...current_page=2

----------


## alex20

Η κάτω αντίσταση έχει 4 επαφές άρα συνδέονται σε σειρά σωστά?

----------


## gep58

> Η κάτω αντίσταση έχει 4 επαφές άρα συνδέονται σε σειρά σωστά?


Το σωστό βέβαια είναι να το επιβεβαιώσει από την συνδεσμολογία που υπάρχει στη συσκευή κάποιος που γνωρίζει.
Αν κατάλαβα σωστά οι 4 επαφές που λες είναι διπλά φάστον σε κάθε άκρο της αντίστασης.
Αν ναι τότε όχι είναι λάθος αυτό που λες. Είναι σε παράλληλη σύνδεση.

Παράλληλη σύνδεση.jpg 
Εν σειρά σύνδεση.jpg

----------

